# New shocking pink dragon millipede



## Greg Pelka (Sep 17, 2007)

The shocking pink dragon millipede, _Desmoxytes purpurosea_, a colourful new species from Thailand (_Diplopoda: Polydesmida: Paradoxosomatidae_). Discovered this year by:
HENRIK ENGHOFF (Denmark), CHIRASAK SUTCHARIT (Thailand) & SOMSAK PANHA (Thailand).

Photos:
http://www.siamensis.org/images/webboard_images/InsectsPics_post_08311.jpg

Full article:
http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2007f/zt01563p036.pdf

For me very, very interresting specie
Anybody can get it?

Greg


----------



## Selenops (Sep 17, 2007)

OMG, it looks like something from the sea. Look at the long legs and antenna.

I bet if one is available it's coming with a hefty price.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I want one...I need one!


----------



## beetleman (Sep 17, 2007)

:drool: wow! that is 1 cool pede,i would'nt mind having those also.


----------



## Nivek (Sep 17, 2007)

Holy. Freakin'. Crap. :drool:


----------



## fantasticp (Sep 18, 2007)

justGreg said:


> For me very, very interresting specie
> Anybody can get it?
> 
> Greg


Might have to start looking. Very cool. Like a cross between a house centipede, a lion fish, and a milli.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 18, 2007)

wowsers

it's almost enough to turn a boy on to leafeaters


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, those sure are something! :drool:


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice Millipede, shame its a Polydesmid though, they're usually very difficult to keep alive and breed arent they?


----------



## mr.wilderness (Sep 20, 2007)

Hot! (and hot pink too, apparently   Nice find


----------



## josh_cloud (Sep 21, 2007)

killer pede! i love it! gotta have one!


----------



## Randolph XX() (Sep 21, 2007)

i wonder if they are mimicking centipedes in a sense


----------



## JonathanF (Sep 21, 2007)

Notice they're only 3cm (1.2") in length


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Oct 11, 2007)

These are now available within Europe apparantly, I didnt see a price mentioned though.

edit: they're 34€ each...


----------



## spartybassoon (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow!!  That is one good looking bug - I agree with cacoseraph.  I might just need to get one (if ever available )


----------



## Greg Pelka (Oct 11, 2007)

Agree, they're available in trade... Hope it won't disturb the natural population...  They're in some European on-line shops for 35euro.

Greg


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 12, 2007)

spydrhunter1 said:


> I want one...I need one!


WYS. I want one and I want it now! It's beautiful! Thank you thank you thank you thank you...... *Goes to write about this one in her blog*

Black Widow88


----------



## McPede (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.insektenkoenig.de/shop/i...rosea___Shocking_Pink_Dragon_Millipede629.htm


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 12, 2007)

McPede said:


> http://www.insektenkoenig.de/shop/i...rosea___Shocking_Pink_Dragon_Millipede629.htm


Thanks alot for that but I don't know German. But I'll get one for sure someday.

Black Widow88


----------



## McPede (Oct 12, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> Thanks alot for that but I don't know German. But I'll get one for sure someday.
> 
> Black Widow88


This might help: http://translation.langenberg.com/


----------



## redknee_freak (Oct 12, 2007)

wow, i have to one a few of them 
I want it 
have to agree does looking like something you find in the sea


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 12, 2007)

McPede said:


> This might help: http://translation.langenberg.com/


Thankies! 

Black Widow88


----------



## McPede (Oct 13, 2007)

More interesting reading about the discovery:
http://cms.ku.dk//upload/application/pdf/cbf23c66/Enghoff.pdf

Have a nice weekend!

Best wishes
Fredrik


----------



## funnylori (Oct 13, 2007)

That thing is extremely cool! I wonder if there are other interesting color morphs?


----------

